# Norwich area?



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Anyone based in the Norwich area that is likely to be around on Monday (9th Feb)?

I've got a meeting 11:30 till 2:30 - anyone fancy a coffee afterwards?

(or for that matter - if you're en-route back towards S.Wales - prob via Brum)


----------

